# updated WMA hunt results



## oldfatbubba (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's an updated 'pivot table' report containing WMA hunt results from 2011 through last week.  Enjoy!

Click here....


----------



## deadend (Nov 11, 2015)

Link no work


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmmm, works for me. Let me investigate


----------



## one_shot (Nov 18, 2015)

Link no work 
same here


----------



## Fork Horn (Nov 18, 2015)

Link no work....

Same here.


----------



## hallroyal (Nov 20, 2015)

Works for me, it sends me to a Microsoft One account, since I have a hotmail/live email it opens up after I put in my email password. May need a microsoft one/hotmail/live . com account?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 22, 2015)

Try this new link


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 22, 2015)

hallroyal said:


> Works for me, it sends me to a Microsoft One account, since I have a hotmail/live email it opens up after I put in my email password. May need a microsoft one/hotmail/live . com account?



Thanks, Hallroyal.   I switched the security to Public.   Other without a hotmail, Bing, or Microsoft account should now be able to open it.


----------

